# Pacing Pup!



## AdeleParry (Sep 21, 2019)

Fletcher is coming up 14 months old. Yesterday, seemingly out of nowhere, he started pacing around the house. He was completely unable to settle, not even on the sofa or in his bed. We put it down to needing the toilet, however we let him out a few times and he had no problem doing both businesses in the garden. He sleeps on the landing and usually settles really well, he wouldn’t settle to sleep at all. He seemed really on edge and uncomfortable, he wasn’t crying and didn’t seem in pain. He eventually settled in his crate for the night, however I woke to scratching at 05:45am. He is still very unsettled, not pacing as much but he is just not himself. We can’t think of anything that may have triggered this at all. Has anyone seen this in their Viz before? Has anyone got any idea what may be going through his little mind? I’m worried he is stressed or anxious!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Any thunder storms in the area?


----------



## AdeleParry (Sep 21, 2019)

InTheNet said:


> Any thunder storms in the area?


Not this week no, however the weather has changed today, lots of wind and rain! He seems a bit more settled today, probably exhausted from his two days of nonstop pacing!


----------

